# Block Heater for a Bobcat



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Bobcat 773 that I just purchased used last week and I do not think it has a block heater. Where are they located on these machines and if there isn't one can they be installed? If so please let me know where to get one and the cost as well as the difficulty of installing it.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

JSC Inc;1346481 said:


> I have a Bobcat 773 that I just purchased used last week and I do not think it has a block heater. Where are they located on these machines and if there isn't one can they be installed? If so please let me know where to get one and the cost as well as the difficulty of installing it.


If you can not find it then it more than likely will not have one, there are a couple was to get one installed a cheap way but not very good is the dip stick heater or the best one to use is the unit you have to install in the motors water jacket, which means you have to remove a freeze plug an install these are a pain in [email protected]@ to do but best way


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Instead of the one in the water jacket, you can plumb in a Re-circulating heater into the water lines to avoid the hassle.

...


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I had one installed in that same machine( 773G) at the dealer a couple years ago $ 350, out the door if I recall, that is a true block heater though, as mentioned above. Bobcats can get tough to work on because there is so much cramed into a tight package.


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

We had one installed on a T190 several years ago and it was around 400.00 at the dealer. I wouldn't even think of trying that one on my own, they really suck to work on, no wonder the dealer charges so much.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

There actually pretty easy, give the freeze plug a couple taps on one side to get it cockeyed then pry it out. Next push heater element in, tighten and done. Oh and secure your plugin wire. The frost plug should be easily accessible on upper left side it's about a 1.5-2 inch plug. 10 minute job. I think about $20 bucks from bobcat


----------

